# 1 of 8 Bugatti Veyron Grad Sport Vitesse is on sale in London



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Britain`s most luxurious motor dealer, HR Owen announced a real treat for their costumers as they gave them the rare opportunity to purchase one of eight available in total BUGATTI VEYRON SPORT VITESSE WRE! The car is in the showroom and it is for sale at Jack Barclay of Berkeley Square! To have this elegant and fancy ride you need to spare £1,795,000. From your pocket!

Read more here 

:laugh:


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Now where did I put that piggy bank?...:facepalm:


----------

